# Any Kenwood Fans? (PS900)



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't see much old school Kenwood action in here. Wanted to share my latest pick up. Got this 1994 KDC-PS900 for $35. Unfortunately it didn't come with a wiring harness. I assembled a makeshift harness using diagram from the service manual and everything seems to work great. Just now need to find the correct harness somewhere. 

I've had a few of these 900s and they are great. I enjoy the no frills all business look of them. I'd really love to find a PS905 one day but they seem a bit harder to get. Anyways here's a few pics. If anyone has a spare PS900 harness (7-Pins) please let me know.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Wachu (Apr 22, 2017)

I have an KRC-777 in my second car. Its mine apple of the eye


----------



## Keymondrayz (Apr 26, 2017)

I am currently posting a KENWOOD PS900 on E-bay as "For Parts-Not Working", Auction starts tomorrow 4/26/2017. 
It does work but with distorted outputs. Has Power Cable and Faceplate.


----------

